# "Into the Whale's Mouth"



## ecobcg (11 Fev 2015 às 01:17)

Um pequeno vídeo de hoje, com a evolução e entrada em terra daquela linha de instabilidade no Barlavento.

(ver em HD)


----------



## stormy (11 Fev 2015 às 02:11)

É Whale e não Wale, mas de resto, mais um fantastico trabalho do EA, parabens!!
Bonito exemplar de Whale´s Mouth, não há muito melhor que isso...


----------



## ecobcg (11 Fev 2015 às 07:55)

stormy disse:


> É Whale e não Wale, mas de resto, mais um fantastico trabalho do EA, parabens!!
> Bonito exemplar de Whale´s Mouth, não há muito melhor que isso...



Tens razão!  Só depois de meter o vídeo é que reparei nisso. Vou corrigir no vídeo também.


----------



## Ricardo Martins (11 Fev 2015 às 09:24)

É pena estar privado


----------



## ecobcg (11 Fev 2015 às 09:38)

Ricardo Martins disse:


> É pena estar privado



Não está... ora vê lá agora...


----------



## Portugal Storms (11 Fev 2015 às 09:47)

ecobcg disse:


> Um pequeno vídeo de hoje, com a evolução e entrada em terra daquela linha de instabilidade no Barlavento.
> 
> (ver em HD)



Excelente trabalho.


----------



## ecobcg (11 Fev 2015 às 13:44)

Portugal Storms disse:


> Excelente trabalho.


Obrigado!


----------



## João Pedro (11 Fev 2015 às 19:46)

Muito bom!


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Fev 2015 às 19:51)

Muito bom !


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Fev 2015 às 19:59)

Céu incrível. 
Sempre em cima do acontecimento *Ecobcg*, parabéns!


----------



## actioman (11 Fev 2015 às 22:25)

De nível profissional!  

Muito bom Ecobcg! Mais um excelente trabalho de imagem neste evento à maneira! Pena que só apanhou um "cadinho" do Algarve! 

E fiquei a conhecer mais uma expressão da meteorologia! "Whale's Mouth"! Sempre a aprender coisas novas! 

Obrigado!


----------



## StormRic (12 Fev 2015 às 02:29)

Épico!

Filmagem profissional assim como a edição e a música! Qual foi a câmara usada?


----------



## ecobcg (12 Fev 2015 às 10:38)

Obrigado a todos pelos comentários. 
Os céus colaboraram para uma cenário magnífico 
StormRic , usei uma Gopro para estas filmagens.


----------

